# Very Helpful Video re Junior Hunter



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've watched it over a few days due to the length.

I can't remember how I found this. I don't think on this forum, but if it was here -- my apologies for my bad memory. It is what it is.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It was posted on the retriever training forum. I watched just very small portions of it. If it encourages people to get into field training that would be great. 
I would caution anyone starting in field training, don't fall into the trap of "practicing" for tests rather than teaching concepts. Equally important is train your dog and don't worry about anyone else. Competing in training is another trap that many handlers fall into, I have seen dogs ruined because of it. 
An example of what I mean by "practicing" for tests. A junior HT is 4 single marks, 2 land and 2 water. Some will train every day on 2 land marks and 2 water marks, placed at no more than the distances listed in the rule book with no thought about any other factors. That is practicing rather than teaching. 
A better approach IMO, teach your pup how to deal with factors one at a time first adding more as he progresses. 
An example, wind can be a significant factor that a retriever must overcome. On a nice breezy day throw cross wind singles for your pup. To introduce the pup, start in low cover so the dog can see the mark on the ground in route. The pup will naturally want to get to the bird ASAP and this will teach him to shoulder into the wind. To make it very clear to a young pup we will often throw two birds a few seconds apart. We sometimes even throw a bird followed by a large white boat bumper. The bird throwers should throw into the wind and as far as possible, maybe 1 out of 10 we will throw down wind.
When the pup grasps the concept of fighting the wind, add another factor such as terrain. Wind from right to left and terrain sloping right to left. Then add cover, angle across ditches, water, etc.
Even with a junior dog, don't be afraid to stretch the marks out. Distance will amplify the effects of wind and other factors and help a pup grasp the concept. 
My Lily is 7 1/2 months old and has had many 250 to 500 yard marks and she loves doing it. 

Happy training everyone.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> It was posted on the retriever training forum. I watched just very small portions of it. If it encourages people to get into field training that would be great.
> I would caution anyone starting in field training, don't fall into the trap of "practicing" for tests rather than teaching concepts. Equally important is train your dog and don't worry about anyone else. Competing in training is another trap that many handlers fall into, I have seen dogs ruined because of it.
> An example of what I mean by "practicing" for tests. A junior HT is 4 single marks, 2 land and 2 water. Some will train every day on 2 land marks and 2 water marks, placed at no more than the distances listed in the rule book with no thought about any other factors. That is practicing rather than teaching.
> A better approach IMO, teach your pup how to deal with factors one at a time first adding more as he progresses.
> ...


Thanks! So far, I really like the lady we are training with and Logan seems to be enjoying much more than obedience class 😅 (although we are keeping up with that also and I could be transferring my thoughts onto him.) I ordered the compilation of articles you suggested and they arrived yesterday. I've read the first, but plan to get the majority (or all) of it read when we go on vacation in a week.

FWIW, I used to lift a lot for years and do bodybuilding/fitness type competitions (long ago and far away.) I never felt competitive towards the other people -- in contests or in the gym. I was happy for anyone who undertook the endeavor and getting stage ready is an accomplishment. In my mind, it was me and the weights and my goal was to achieve what I set out to achieve personally. I felt the same way when I distance cycled. I enjoy learning and the experience. Of course, when I'm doing something with Logan there's another being involved. If he does something incorrectly, I will turn that back to me and figure out how to get him there if possible.


----------

